# Welche Ports?



## UnIx (20. November 2001)

Ich habe nen dsl zugang über nen Linux router. Dort sind viele ports nicht freigestellt, deswegen laufen programme, wie morpheus oder edonkey und sogar icq nicht, aber wie sehe ich nun, welch ports ich freischalten muss, kann man das mit nem programm rausfinden? Oder kann mir wer sagen wo ich fragen soll, oder die ports für icq und morpheus sagen?
dank


----------



## NeoX (20. November 2001)

*...*

sind das bei linux die gleichen wie bei windows?


----------



## UnIx (21. November 2001)

*ka*

keine ahnung, aber ich denek mal, das fas programm sich nen port sucht oder so und das müsste dann ja bei windows genau wie bei linux sein oder?


----------



## Alea (25. Dezember 2001)

also bei icq kannst du das automatisch konfigurieren lassen....
bei morpheus hab ich auch so meine probleme...
außerdem geht funzt mein ftp-proggi nich so ganz


----------



## Shiivva (25. Dezember 2001)

glaube, dass die Filesharing-Programme keinen Standard-Port benutzen (also nicht 80 für http oder 21 für ftp)...

vielleicht ist das hier ganz nützlich:
http://helpdesk.rus.uni-stuttgart.de/~rustomfi/Firewalls/Grundlagen/

Aber meldet der Router denn nix? Also irgendwas wie request vom entsprechenden Port, wenn Du Morpheus startest oder ICQ?


----------



## flex (28. April 2002)

*also*

bestimmte Programme benutzen bestimmte Ports , die widerum von einer Firewall nicht blockiert werden düfen , sonst funktioniert das ganze nicht.


edonkey benutzt z.B. die Ports 4661 , 4662 , 4665 
icq 5010-5030
etc etc

was meint ihr denn mit LinuxRouter , falls ihr damit fli4l meint dann kann ich euch weiterhelfen mit dem Portforwarding............?!?!

postet das mal !

cYa


----------

